# Bach Brandenburg Concertos When He Was Happiest?



## Morganist (Jul 14, 2012)

I really like this part of the Brandenburg Concertos. Do you think this is when he was at his happiest?

http://baroqueclassics.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/bach-at-his-happiest.html


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

I wish you would stop spamming this forum with your blog posts. It's getting very irritating.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Hard to tell in my opinion. In each concerto their is usually at least one happy sounding movement. In the 1st Brandenburg Concerto the first movement sounds quite joyous as well as the third movement. The third movement of the second concerto sounds very happy as well and so on. I think it is difficult to judge when Bach was happiest and it's a matter of opinion.


----------

